# Software > Apple Hardware και Software >  iphone 5s Ξαφνικά δεν ανοίγει,

## stathopon

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί δεν μπορώ να το ανοίξω?

έχω δοκιμάσει να πατήσει το power button για 3 sec και μετά το home button.
Τι ξέρετε;

----------


## tsigarid

5s είναι παλίο. Είσαι σίγουρος ότι είτε το τηλέφωνο είτε η μπαταρία δεν πέθανε; Πότε το χρησιμοποίησες τελευταία φορά;

----------


## Φανερός Πράκτωρ

Επιπλέον, δοκίμασες να το συνδέσεις με καλώδιο σε υπολογιστή; 
Τι έγινε. Το itunes κατάλαβε τίποτα;

----------

